# Harrison's bird mash?



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

I recently got Harrison's high potency mash and I have no idea how to use it. I currently have 2 male budgies who are on a seed diet and I want to convert them to pellets


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Start by sprinkling some of the mash on top of the seed so when they go to eat the seed they will get a taste of the mash and become used to it over time. Do you also have Harrisons High Potency Superfine pellets?


----------



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

Cody said:


> Start by sprinkling some of the mash on top of the seed so when they go to eat the seed they will get a taste of the mash and become used to it over time. Do you also have Harrisons High Potency Superfine pellets?


thanks for the help.i currently do not have super fine pellets but i am looking to try and buy some ASAP


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good for you for introducing pellets to your budgies! Cody has given you excellent advice.

When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day. 

This way, when the budgie hulls the seed it tastes[the pellet mash and ingests bits of it as well.
This helps the budgie identify the taste as a food source. 
It worked for my all of budgies and lovebirds

Many members seem to find the easiest pellets to use for introducing pellets to their budgies to be the CANARY sized (XS) Zupreem fruity pellets.
Most budgies like the taste and the "Canary" sized pellets are tiny enough for them to easily eat them.
Once budgies become accustomed to the Fruity Pellets, introducing the smallest "natural" pellets is then an easy step.

Other than when I was using the Harrison's mash, I've never mixed my birds' pellets and seed together.

My birds have Zupreem Fruity Pellets, RoudyBush Mini Natural Pellets, Dried Herb Salad and Miracle Meal available at all times.
Their seed is rationed to approximately 1 ½ to 2 teaspoons of seed per budgie each day.

*


----------



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Good for you for introducing pellets to your budgies! Cody has given you excellent advice.
> 
> When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day.
> 
> ...


thank you so much. I will definetely use your advice


----------

